# Signed papers Christmas week....New Year....New Life



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

So my ex was in such a hurry to "get closure and move on" that we signed papers monday before x-mas. ex left Oct6 saying he wanted out without giving me any real reason. Its been hard 3 months..... dealing with uncertianty....with having to move forward without any rel closure and having to say to myself.... ok, he decided this for the both of us, but now I have to decide my life for myself.

I have slowly been living my life this yr....I told myself, 2011 will be "ME" yr.... I will do what I want, when I want, make new friends, and do something new every month, kind of like a bucket list! I will try something new every month for a whole yr and I'm really looking forward to this. 

I still have my roller coasters of hell.... i still cry on bad days and i say Why is this happening to me and why the hell did he do this!...but without any real answers all I can ell myself is...." Life has its ways.... just trust"


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

One day you will walk out from under that dark cloud and realize you have had a really good day, smiled and laughed and just had fun. Being single is so much better than being unhappy everyday. Enjoy your new life!


----------

